# Toddler girl doesn't like men...normal?



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Hi Mamas

My daughter will be three in March and has started saying that she doesn't like men. This has almost always been in the context of a conversation about people we know (I don't want to see Uncle Adam; Bella's mama can come over, but I don't like Bella's daddy), and is all men and not just a specific person. Given time, she's comfortable with them (example, yesterday one of her friends came over with her dad and Fiona hid upstairs, but once she came downstairs she probably spent more time talking to her freind's dad than her freind). She's with either DH or me 90% of the time, and there are only female teachers at her small pre-school so I don't think this stems from any specific incident. Is this normal?


----------



## mommyofgb (Jul 21, 2011)

My 3 year old dd has NEVER liked men. Even her own grandfathers & uncles. Which is odd to me because she loves her daddy and we have a very male dominated family. This started when she was still a very young toddler, I'd say about 14 months old...she is coming out of her shell a little bit, but still won't talk some of the men in our family without whispering. She is very shy in general but she loves any and all women. She is more friendly with one of my brother's girlfriends than my brother. I think it's just personality honestly.


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

I've heard of this with other toddlers - boys, too - and they did eventually grow out of it.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

DD2 was like that for over a year.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

My ds didn't like most men for a period of time. He grew out of it though.


----------

